# Lem Burger Press



## woodcutter (May 21, 2013)

Anyone ever use a Lem burger press? Successfully? I have tried several times and it just keeps sticking to the ground meat.













DSCN7829.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 21, 2013


















DSCN7830.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 21, 2013


















DSCN7831.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 21, 2013






Thanks


----------



## themule69 (May 21, 2013)

i put the patty between wax paper then press it. never had a problem.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (May 21, 2013)

And I think many use film to avoid sticking


----------



## woodcutter (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try both.


----------



## gotarace (May 21, 2013)

Got one and love it...lem sells the patty films for the press and they work excellent. One piece is big enough for the top and bottom at once. Order a box you will be glad you did.


----------



## woodcutter (May 21, 2013)

gotarace said:


> Got one and love it...lem sells the patty films for the press and they work excellent. One piece is big enough for the top and bottom at once. Order a box you will be glad you did.


I tried wax paper and parchment paper and didn't have much luck. I'll try the film from Lem. Thanks everyone.


----------

